# Why wont my laptop play dvds anymore?



## Kevin9999 (Sep 29, 2012)

I have a Gateway NX570X laptop and for some reason it has stopped playing dvd's. Nothing happens after inserting a disc.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi welcome to TSF

do music or burned cd' play?


----------



## Kevin9999 (Sep 29, 2012)

No, it wont play anything.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

is the drive recognized in bios or in device manager?


----------



## Kevin9999 (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't know how to check that


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

To view Device manager- Start- Right clik My Computer-Properties-Hardware-Device manager.
Clik on the + sign by DVD/CD-ROM.


----------



## Kevin9999 (Sep 29, 2012)

This is what I found DVD/CD-ROM drives.
HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4244N


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

uninstall it in device manager and restart laptop. see if it works then.

EDIT: you also can try the fix it here Fix problems with CD or DVD drives that can


----------

